# Need dog food advice



## alexwyn (Dec 30, 2017)

Our 9 week old is becoming very comfortable in her new home. So much so she has decided her very 'good for you' dog food is no longer acceptable and is currently in protest. I mixed the kibble with the same brand of wet food and that worked for a day or two. She will eat the can food alone but I think she needs the kibble too. I was told the lesser expensive food is like McDonalds to them and they love it but may not be healthy for them. She is supposed to eat 3-4 times a day but at 2.6 pounds that is not happening. Any advice on keeping with her 'good' food and waiting for her to come around? (although her stubborn side is starting to show) Or just buy something she will actually eat (some nutrients are better than none)? She is doing very well otherwise. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

feed the best you can. Generally canned is healthier than kibble.


----------



## alexwyn (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

I believe raw is best. That being said Scarlett regularly (a few times a week and yes I worry about it because she is still a puppy) turns her nose up at her food. As a tiny puppy she practically inhaled her food. She eats two meals a day now. If she doesn't eat her breakfast after 10 or 15 minutes it goes in the fridge until dinner time. If it happens again it waits until breakfast the next day. I HATE that she does this but hopefully she will learn she needs to eat when I give it to her. I've tried different raw foods (duck, chicken, beef) and it doesn't seem to matter. I recently tried another brand and I think she may like it better but not enough to eat immediately. Very frustrating. However, if given the chance she would scarf down cat food!:surprise:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Karen (krandall) always says that a puppy/dog won't starve himself . . .


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd like to think that dogs only refuse food when they are not hungry enough.
My dogs are rationed to keep weight down and I can guarantee there's no food they'll ever turn down.

P.S. no real food that is. I tried feeding them thawed baby mouse (snake rejected food) and you should see their faces . Clearly it is not considered food to them even they had eaten raw just fine. I guess they prefer their food without hair all over.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like she has you right on schedule by her training. Put her food down, and give her about 15 minutes to eat it. Then take it up, and feed her at the next meal. The sure way to create a picky eater is to leave food down.

We have a lot of our babies to come back to stay with us when their owners need to go away for a while. It's not unusual for one to be a picky eater when they get here, but I don't remember any leaving as a picky eater. If one picks their head up from their bowl, when fed with our pack, their food doesn't last long. We don't have picky eaters here, but all are good eaters.


----------



## Sailor12/25 (Dec 28, 2017)

Just be careful she doesnt get hypoglycemic if not eating frequently! That was our number one concern, that our breeder emphasized! Our little girl was only 1#9oz when we brought her home. In 10 days she has gained about 7oz. We have been giving her Nurti Cal. It is in a tube, gel like substance. Twice a day...am and pm...to help increase her appetite. She loves it. I just put a small amount on her tongue.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sailor12/25 said:


> Just be careful she doesnt get hypoglycemic if not eating frequently! That was our number one concern, that our breeder emphasized! Our little girl was only 1#9oz when we brought her home. In 10 days she has gained about 7oz. We have been giving her Nurti Cal. It is in a tube, gel like substance. Twice a day...am and pm...to help increase her appetite. She loves it. I just put a small amount on her tongue.


I'm not going to say hypoglycemia can't happen, especially with a young, undersized puppy. But I don't think it's a common problem in this breed. Havanese puppies who train their owners to think they are picky is a VERY common problem. And, IMO, the worst thing is that these "picky" puppies so often grow up to be overweight "picky" dogs. I would say that 3/4 of the pet Havanese that I put my hands on are overweight. Ranging from a little extra padding to morbidly obese. That's as bad for dogs as it is for people.


----------

